# ::: Vektorladys ... Wo ist ihr Nest?



## Mythos007 (10. Oktober 2002)

*::: Vektorladys ... Wie werden Sie gezeichnet?*

Chellaz zusammen,

Ok Jungs & Mädels - wie erstellt man "Sie"
am einfachsten  ?

Techniken ?
Fundquellen ?
Tutorials ?

Ich habe für alle Hilfestellungen ein offenes Ohr ...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos

Beispielbild:


----------



## nanda (10. Oktober 2002)

falsches forum

VERSCHOBEN


----------



## Jan Seifert (10. Oktober 2002)

das auf dem bild ist zwar pixel style, aber das sollte nicht stören.

guck dir mal das hier an, ist zwar nicht ein tutorial für photoshop,
aber im prinzip kann man so vorgehen und es sollten positive 
ergebnisse bei raus kommen. sonnt kenn ich leider auch nichts,
hab auch nicht wirklich tutorials für vektor erstellung gesehen.
ein tutorial war mal auf deviantart, aber entweder finde ich es
nicht mehr, oder es ist nicht mehr online

mfg


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Oktober 2002)

Vielen Dank für den link - er hilft mir weiter
ist aber noch nicht ganz das was ich mir vorgestellt
hatte ...

ich habe nämlich so meine Probleme mit der umsetzung des 
ganzen ... (wenn ich meinen ersten Versuch diesbezüglich
poste, dann erschlagt ihr mich bestimmt) *hehe*

Also - mir geht es in erster linie um erfahrungs-
berichte - auf was muss ich in erster linie achten?

Kniffe, Tipps & Trix ...

N.S.: Das Bild wirkt vielleicht so pixellig weil es so klein
und stark kompremiert und gedithert ist ... sollte aber
ein vektorbild darstellen *g* 

@ nanda - gleich setzt´s was


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Oktober 2002)

Von cocoon oder Adict hatte ich mal dieses Tutorial
zugesandt bekommen ... ist eigentlich schon perfekt
jedoch bekomme ich es mit meinen 2 linken händen 
nicht ganz hin.

Dabei stellen sich die Konturen der Nase, des Mundes
sowie der Augen als Dreh und Angelpunkt heraus ...

TUTORIAL => [Vektorlady]


----------



## shiver (11. Oktober 2002)

hm, wo genau liegt denn dein problem?
is doch easy!?


----------



## Christoph (11. Oktober 2002)

JUHUU!, *g*

endlich wieder ein Grund Freehand anzuwerfen.


----------



## ephiance (11. Oktober 2002)

omg just draw it with teh pen tool!111 
=) hehe


----------



## mirscho (11. Oktober 2002)

Halli hallo!

Also, ich kann dir da auch nur helfen iun Form eines Tutorials.

http://graphicssoft.about.com/cs/illustratorart/

dort wiederrum klickst du auf "creating emma"...vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

es wird von begin an alles erklärt...

und wenn du noch was brauchst so kan ich dir das:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/search-handle-form/ref=sr_sp_go_qs/302-5625074-4798447

oder das:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...034321689/sr=2-1/103-0810759-3054211?v=glance

Buch empfehlen...wirklich gut...ich hab sie zwar nicht selber aber, auch so manch verwandter hat halt mal ein gutes Buch 

bis denne...


----------



## addïct (11. Oktober 2002)

Hier und hier sind auch noch welche, die find ich aber nicht so toll.
Am besten find ich immernoch das von vectorize.de


----------



## Christoph (11. Oktober 2002)

wer will dieses feature von freehand?????

9999 EUR
ein schnäppchen


----------



## mirscho (11. Oktober 2002)

OOORRR...Ich Ich Ich  

SCHNELL HER DAMIT 

das brauch ich...

nich das mir diese wirkliche!! schnäppchen noch einer wegschnappt...dann schnapp ich nämlich ein, und schnappe nie wieder aus


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Oktober 2002)

Vielen Dank alle zusammen - Ihr seid spitze !

Werde mich nun in mein Kämmerlein verziehen und
die ganze sache mal ausprobieren ... bis dann in
3 Jahren euer Mythos ...


----------



## freekazoid (11. Oktober 2002)

*Re: ::: Vektorladys ... Wie werden Sie gezeichnet?*



> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *
> Beispielbild:
> 
> ...


hed kandi is allgegenwärtig


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Oktober 2002)

@ freekazoid - wer oder was ist ein hed kandi ?

N.S.: @ hochi - ich glaube es wird mal zeit für den ...


----------



## Christoph (11. Oktober 2002)




----------



## mirscho (11. Oktober 2002)

@freekazoid was hat das mit Hed Kandi zu tun. Meinst die schöne Frau?
oder gehört dem Plattenlabel diese FH?! 

achja...die neue BASE ist draussen...GUCKST DU! http://www.hedkandi.com/
naja und dort auf compilations....muuuhaaa...ich hab die alte..is die goil!!!

EL PARENTE!

@mythos

Hed Kandi ist ein Label wo nur House und Garagemusic drin ist.
Die sind für ihre wirklich HAMMERGEILEN Compilations Disco Kandi bekannt...

achja: "Wer oder was ist ein Hed Kandi?" *MEGALOL*

der satz ist wirklich allererste Sahne! ich glaub mein grinsen hat da bis nach china gereicht...  

so bis denne jungs...


----------



## freekazoid (11. Oktober 2002)

jo die frau ist von der beachhouse 04.02 
das war's auch schon

 sorry


----------



## boris (12. Oktober 2002)

@ spliner: nich jetzt hört so nen scheiss wie house *duck*linksspring*duck*rechtsspring*duck*renn*ah .. gerettet


----------



## mirscho (12. Oktober 2002)

@ boris :| :# :--


----------



## flip (13. Oktober 2002)

also, lustig erst mal. ich suchte letzte woche genau nach solchen tutorials. aber was richtig gutes hab ich nicht gefunden. für PS auf jeden fall nicht.
aber was mir auffällt, das wenn in den tutorien ein filter genommen wird, es die tontrennung ist.
ich würde als alternative mal den PS eigenen filter kunstfilter>farbpapier-collage versuchen. 
einstellungen:
anzahl der stufen: 8
abstraktionsgrad: 0
umsetzungesgenauigkeit: 3
absolutes muß für ein vektorspaß mit einem foto als vorlage ist ein scharfes bild. da dann die detailgenaugigkeit bei z.B den augen nach dem angewendeten filter hoch genug ist.
habe ich dann den filtern benutzt, nehme ich das zeichenstift-tool (shortcut p, aber nicht das freiform-zeichenstiftwerkzeug, welches zwar den formen folgt aber nicht genau genug ist meiner meinung nach.
mit dem zeichenstift-tool fahre ich dann die konturen der verschiedenen farbschattierungen nach. je datilreicher es sein soll, um so aufwendiger wird es. aber ohne fleiß kein preis.
ich fange mit der hintersten farbe an und arbeite mich dann nach vorne schicht für schicht. ich hoffe mal das ist verständlich
wenn meine zeit es zulässt scheib ich ma nen tutorial. aber ich muß erst mal mein architekturstudium in gang bringen
naja nen schlechten ersten vektoartigen versuch post ich mal:





naja ist halt nen erster versuch. verdeutlicht, aber hoffentlich, was ich meine 
leider find ich die referenz nicht mehr. aber wenn ich nen tut dazu schreib dann gibts nen schönes bild und ne bessere ausführung 
flip
@ mythos probier mal den farbpapiercollage filter.
ich würde das ja gerne mal mit illustrator oder freehand versuchen, wenn mir das jemand schenken will, gerne LÖL.
naja hoffenltich gibts das bei uns an der uni im PCpool oder ich fang an zu sparen, armer student zu sein suckt.


----------



## Wolfsbein (14. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von flip _
> *...
> ich würde das ja gerne mal mit illustrator oder freehand versuchen, wenn mir das jemand schenken will, gerne LÖL.
> naja hoffenltich gibts das bei uns an der uni im PCpool oder ich fang an zu sparen, armer student zu sein suckt. *


Den Illustrator 10 gibt es Momentan für 199 Euro . Das ist praktisch geschenkt. Also ich als armer Schüler habe da zugeschlagen .


----------



## boris (30. November 2002)

@ flip: der kunstfilter is ja echt krass  das muss man ja kaum was machen in freehand 
ciao und thx"


----------

